# MMO(RPG) gesucht



## Saiyu (13. April 2016)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

nach einer langen und eigentlich auch glücklichen Singelplayerzeit habe ich nun beschlossen mich wieder ernsthaft einem MMO zu widmen.

Innerhalb der letzten Jahre habe ich immer mal wieder einige angetestet, bin aber nie irgendwo hängen geblieben. 
Meine Interessen sind dabei weit gestreut, so dass ich wirklich alles Mögliche getestet habe. 
So landeten Spiele wie z. B. Rappelz / Fiesta / Forsaken World / Eden / Tera / Aion / Guild Wars / Runes of Magic / Dragons Prophet / ArcheAge/ Neverwinter / GTA V Online / The Division und viele andere auf meinem PC. Diese habe ich in vielen fällen in den erfolgreichsten Reihen geplayt und oft alles erreicht was ich wollte. 
Eigentlich interessiere ich mich eher für Fantasy bzw Rollenspiele, aber wie man sehen kann gibt es hier und da ausnahmen. 
Die letzte Enttäuschung "The Division" (hauptsächlich durch die vielen Bugs/Cheater/Glitcher usw) hat mich endgültig Ausschau halten lassen.

So sind mir z. B. Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 / TESO ins Auge gefallen.

Meine Frage an euch wäre also... könnt ihr Spiele empfehlen?

Meine Kriterien dabei wären folgende:

- Ein anständiges Charakter-System, so dass nicht jeder Char am Ende "gleich" ist... man sollte sich Individualisieren können.
- Free2Play ohne Cash2Win wäre super, aber auch Zahlbare Spiele (keine Abo-Dinger) sind okay.
- Wenn irgend möglich keine Only-PVP-Endcontent-spiele... ich mag PVP im allgemeinen nicht so sehr...
- Schon genannte Spiele können natürlich dennoch empfohlen werden. Manche dieser habe ich zu Beginn getestet und könnten sich ja gravierend geändert haben.
- Solo Content wäre nett. Erkunden, Monster farmen die auch anständige Dinge fallen lassen können (ala Rappelz wo normale Monster sehr selten alles Dropen konnten) usw...
- Ich mag Pets. Wenn es diese geben würde wäre es also ein Pluspunkt...
- Bitte keine MOBA´s. Ich möchte meinen Char entwickeln können...
- Ich bin kein Freund von Täglichen Quest die man machen muss um anständig voran zu kommen...
- Deutsche Server sind gern gesehen aber kein muss
- Die Spiele sollten noch längere Zeit laufen. Es sollten also keine "kurz vor dem aus"-Games sein

So.. vielleicht finden sich ja auf diesem Wege ein paar gute Vorschläge oder Spiele die ich bei meinen Internetsuchen bisher übersehen habe 

Lieben Gruß und danke im Vorraus!
Der Saiyu


----------



## MountyMAX (14. April 2016)

Guild Wars 2 hat mir bis max Level Spass gemacht, aber dann war schnell die Luft raus, ob es nun viel besser ist kann ich nicht sagen.
TESO habe ich deutlich länger gespielt, macht auch Spass, aber wurde im Endcontent dann doch ein wenig langweilig, wie die meisten MMOs. Aber du kannst damit problemlos 1 Jahr Spass haben.

Was mir auch gefallen hat ist Defiance, normalerweise spiele ich kaum PvP in MMOs, in dem spiele ich neben den Weltevents fast nur PvP, wobei das schon eher in Richtung Shooter geht - aber die gewaltige Masse an generischen Waffen macht richtig Laune weil jeder die zum eigenen Spielstil passende findet


----------



## DOcean (14. April 2016)

hmm was ist mit WoW? Immer noch der Branchen primus...

oder EVE Online, ist eher SciFi Sandbox....


----------



## Saiyu (14. April 2016)

Zunächst einmal Danke schön für die Antworten 

Über Guild Wars 2 habe ich mich nun einigermaßen informiert. Viele der Beschreibungen stimmen mit der von dir (MountyMAX) überein. Die meisten hatten viel Spaß bis zum Endcontent oder bis es free-to-play Inhalte gab, wobei ich diese Einwände nicht so wichtig fande. Was mich bei GW2 etwas hellhörig machte ist dass man je nach Spielstil in 1-2 Wochen bereits Max Level haben kann, wodurch man ja schnell am besagten Endcontent hängen bleibt... wenn man nicht gerade alle Char slots auf max haben will...

Mich würde bei GW 2  noch besonders interessieren wie notwendig es ist am PVP teilzunehmen um sein Equip zu bekommen. In vielen Spielen ist ja leider das PVP equip auch im PVE sehr stark, wenn nicht sogar das stärkste. 
Und wie gut kann man dort Solo spielen wenn mal keine Freunde on sind, oder man einfach mal Nachts spielen möchte wenn weniger Leute on sind?

Über TESO habe ich viel positives und negatives gehört. So soll es angeblich kaum Sinn machen mit anderen los zu ziehen und zu Questen? Natürlich würde das meinem gelegentlichem Soloplay entgegen kommen. Bleibt nur die Frage ob es im allgemeinen trotz mmo eher Singleplayer ist. Also eine Art Skyrim 2.0? ^^ Interessieren tut mich TESO auf jedenfall. Allein vom Spiel her und natürlich auch da dort ja vor kurzem oder gerade die Diebesgilde eingeführt wurde wenn ich mich recht entsinne. ABer stimmt es dass es in TESO kein richtiges Auktionshaus gibt? Ist nämlich meine Geldquelle nr eins in mmos...

WoW ist gewiss ein guter Tipp da es nun mal wie erwähnt einer der Branchen größten Titel ist. Leider hat mir WoW in den versuchen des Anzockens und der Zuschauaktionen bei Freunden nie so richtig gefallen. Es hat gewiss viel Komplexität usw aber leider sagt es mir nicht so zu. Es wirkte immer etwas befremdlich... vielleicht lag es an dem Einstieg oder dem voreingenommen sein? Kann es leider nicht sagen.  Auch das Bezahlmodell passte mir dort nie, wobei ich da gar nicht weiß wie es sich damit nun verhält.

EVE bzw. Zukunft/SciFi liegt mir leider auch nicht so sehr. Ich habe spannendes über EVE gehört, allerdings schreckt mich eben das Genre ab. Weiß nicht ob ich dort hunderte Stunden verbringen könnte.

Über Defiance muss ich mich mal informieren. Klingt nicht schlecht, zumindest für nebenbei (weiß wirklich gar nichts über das Spiel ^^°)


----------



## H0px (14. April 2016)

Black Desert.


----------



## Robonator (14. April 2016)

Hast du dir mal Final Fantasy XIV angeschaut? Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein richtig gutes MMO und passt auch ins Fantasy-Genre das du gerne hättest. Meiner Meinung nach das beste MMORPG derzeit, allerdings kommt eben der riesige Haken für dich das es monatlich kostet. Wobei es das meiner Meinung nach durchaus wert ist. 

Ansonsten würde mir noch The Secret World einfallen. Ebenfalls ein MMO das ich echt gefeiert habe. Spielt allerdings auch mehr so in unserer Zeit auch wenn es trotzdem verdammt viel Fantasy hat. Das Questdesign, die Story und die generelle Atmosphäre bzw das Artdesign finde ich hammergeil. Gehört auch zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen deswegen.


----------



## lunaticx (15. April 2016)

H0px schrieb:


> Black Desert.



Jopp schau da mal rein.

Black Desert trifft auf viele deiner Vorraussetzungen zu.

Allerdings brauchst du ein wenig Zeit dich einzuarbeiten (das ist wirklich Komplex)
Endgame-Content ansich gibt es derzeit noch nicht in Europa ... allerdings hast du dort ein komplettes Wirtschaftssystem mit dem du dich auseinander setzen kannst.
Wenn du das nicht magst ... kannst du gerne Grinden ... eine Levelgrenze ansich gibt es nämlich nicht


----------



## azzih (15. April 2016)

Ich werfe hier mal Secret World ein. Sehr interessantes und  gutes MMO.


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2016)

Saiyu schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal Danke schön für die Antworten
> 
> Über Guild Wars 2 habe ich mich nun einigermaßen informiert. Viele der Beschreibungen stimmen mit der von dir (MountyMAX) überein. Die meisten hatten viel Spaß bis zum Endcontent oder bis es free-to-play Inhalte gab, wobei ich diese Einwände nicht so wichtig fande. Was mich bei GW2 etwas hellhörig machte ist dass man je nach Spielstil in 1-2 Wochen bereits Max Level haben kann, wodurch man ja schnell am besagten Endcontent hängen bleibt... wenn man nicht gerade alle Char slots auf max haben will...
> 
> ...




Ich antworte hier mal, als langjähriger GW2-Spieler (allerdings seit einer Weile inaktiv).

Ja, Max-Lvl ist schnell erreicht. Dann bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch Crafting, Dungeons, Fraktale (sowas ähnliches wie Dungeons), PvP oder WvWvW (PvP zwischen drei Servern auf einer Map).

PvP musst du nicht unbedingt machen. Einzig kosmetische Sachen sind unter Umständen nur im PvP zu bekommen.

In den alten Gebieten (vor der Erweiterung) geht ziemlich viel Solo, wenn man gut ausgestattet ist sogar teilweise Dungeons. Die neuen Gebiete haben vom Schwierigsgrad ganz schön angezogen, manche Events in der "Open World" (also für jeden frei zugängig und mitspielbar) sind alleine nicht machbar und das Questen dort ist generell in der Gruppe angenehmer, weil alleine alles so langwierig wird.
Fraktale gehen nur mit Gruppe aufgrund der dort enthaltenen Mechaniken. Im WvWvW kann man auch mal mit größeren Gruppen mitlaufen, wenn man lust hat, oder als Freeroamer unterwegs sein.


----------

